# New Toyota Tundra Dually Coming Soon



## flyfisher (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi All
I thought I would share this sighting.

COOL !!!


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

do you know if it is a gasser or diesel? The tailpipe looks like a gasser but if they are producing a dually will they also come out with that CAT diesel I've heard rumors about?


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

If you go to the bc4x4 site, you will see it is a concept vehicle for the 2007 SEMA show. According to the caption, it has a Hino 8.0L in-line six Diesel.

Bob


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I doubt it is but the bed barely looks like its 6 foot long. Wonder if they will consider an 8 ft bed also.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Doubt it, Look at the sales numbers for the new Tundra's. Their target was 200K units a year. They stand at about 140K for this year after offering $2500 rebates off a very aggresive price already. Also consider all the former Tundra owners trading in and just having to get the new one this year. Bet they get back to about 125K unit/year. That doesn't warrant expanding the truck business further but Toyota is stubborn and does have cash to burn. Their big rebates and there never ending pounding of yet more ridiculous commercials tells me they are trying to sell, sell, sell, because they are not selling.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Echo White Buffalo's comment that the tailpipe doesn't seem sized right for a diesel and the emissions/air mixing required now.

ON EDIT: Now that I have looked at that site, it (DUH!) just dawned on me that this is a CONCEPT vehicle, not a production vehicle. I'm sure it would not meet EPA tailpipe emissions requirements.

In addition, the blog says it has a 6.5 foot bed; must have been the picture angle making it look shorter than that.

I REALLY LIKED the 4.5L DURAMAX IN THE CHEVY SUBURBAN! 310hp and 521 ft. lbs torque would be a good OB hauler for some!


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

that truck at sema has a HIno engine, Hino rear end, Eaton transmission and some funky snake hide seats ...i doubt anyone will be driving that version. However this is good, because i need a 3/4 ton and would be happy if they just made my current gasser.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

In addition to the Hino/Eaton info above, as I understand it - that is just a concept vehicle created by cutting up two Tundra's and mating the together. That truck in no way is slated for production - concept only. I have however read rumors that Toyota is pursuing a 1 ton dually version of the Tundra and I suppose this could be a "testbed" version for some potential technology for use in a future truck. If this concept relates to a potential production vehicle in some manner...that would be news to me.

-CC


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I LOVE to watch rumors develop!!!!

(It sure would be nice to see Toyota develop their line, too!!!)


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Unfortunately, Nissan and Toyota have delayed plans for a HD version of thier trucks.









Toyota's delay is "indefinate", and Nissan's is 2009 at the earliest with the release of the next generation of the Titan.

Edmunds article


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

biga said:


> Unfortunately, Nissan and Toyota have delayed plans for a HD version of thier trucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interestingly, that article is daated 9/2006...more than a year ago. Wonder what this one showing up as a Concept Car means ..???


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Unfortunately, Nissan and Toyota have delayed plans for a HD version of thier trucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interestingly, that article is daated 9/2006...more than a year ago. Wonder what this one showing up as a Concept Car means ..???
[/quote]
Based on what it said about Toyota, I'm guessing they are testing the waters to see if there is enough interest and get some cost estimates.

I'm betting the Nissan won't be out until '09 as a '10 model.


----------



## flyfisher (Aug 22, 2006)

I heard they are putting in a V10 Diesel from HINO into this 1 ton truck. It will have 750 FPT. WOW 
This will surely take a bite out of FORD's new Super Duty sales.

Imagine that towing capacity !!!!

Jon


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

If I could interject a tad of estrogen here a minute....I had heard rumors of Toyota dropping a diesel engine in the Land Cruiser....any truth or is a chick just wishing?

Someone needs to step up since the Excursion is no longer in production...


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm still waiting for the new diesel Suburban. It's been pushed back so far that if it comes out it will only have a six in it. Here is some of the info that I pulled off one of the diesel sites. http://www.dieselsuburbans.com/4.5Diesel.htm. James


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> I'm still waiting for the new diesel Suburban. It's been pushed back so far that if it comes out it will only have a six in it. Here is some of the info that I pulled off one of the diesel sites. http://www.dieselsuburbans.com/4.5Diesel.htm. James


I heard the diesel engine they designed to go into the 'burbs, didnt fit after the redesigned body style - can you say "your fired"?

Can they* not look at Excursion 7.3 and 6.0 prices and see how well they are holding their value? If someone stood up to the granola crowd and built a new monster, it would sell like no body's business....

*and by THEY I mean any of the big 3 or even a foreign car company

ARGHHHHH....I LOVE my Excursion, but it wont last forever....It scares me - what will I do without it?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm looking for a 00 -03 Ford crew cab with the 7.3l psd to replace my 1989 6.2l sub. James


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

GoVols said:


> Echo White Buffalo's comment that the tailpipe doesn't seem sized right for a diesel and the emissions/air mixing required now.
> 
> ON EDIT: Now that I have looked at that site, it (DUH!) just dawned on me that this is a CONCEPT vehicle, not a production vehicle. I'm sure it would not meet EPA tailpipe emissions requirements.
> 
> ...


GoVols- 4.5L DURAMAX in a Burb! Now that would be worth trading in my 1999 Burb. Then again I'll believe it when I see it on the showroom floor. Thanks for the input. Dear SANTA...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)




----------

